# Looking for LEGIT remote billing or coding?



## gurtmurt79 (Apr 22, 2013)

Does anyone recommend any companies that offer LEGIT Remote billing or coding jobs? I am looking for something that offers benefits also. I am a certified ambulatory surgery center coder. I have experience in many specialities.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. email gurt_murt@yahoo.com or reply on message board. 

Thanks


----------



## altegrahealth (Apr 22, 2013)

Altegra Health is hiring CPCs in Grand Rapids, Michigan. Full time, full benefits. Eligible candidates must have associates degree and at least 2 years exp. working as Inpatient medical coder. This is a legitimate career opportunity. If you are interested and live in the area, you are welcome to send me your resume tandra.roberts@altegrahealth.com for consideration. Thanks!


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Also looking...*

Benefits would be cool and all, but I'm not being picky...


----------

